

Second Reality source code (demoscene) - exDM69
https://github.com/mtuomi/SecondReality
One of the most legendary pieces of early PC demoscene. Released in 1993, Second Reality by Future Crew is a very influential production.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pouet.net&#x2F;prod.php?which=63
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=rFv7mHTf0nA
======
T-hawk
Awesome! Most of the demo, you can pretty much figure out how they did it by
watching... Except for the plasma waves about halfway through. I've been dying
to know how that was done for twenty years, and here it is!

------
malandrew
Video: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtCW-
axRJV8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtCW-axRJV8)

------
iamchrisle
This demo had some of the best pacing and flow in the demo scene. Such a
classic! It's great to see it open sourced.

------
bane
Still the demo that defined the genre...can't believe it was 20 years ago.

------
s_husso
I just wish someone would make a code-review 'Fabien Sanglard' style, for us
who have marveled this demo for years, but are not _this_ tech-savvy.

